# **XENON'S ROAST**



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Well folks, Xenon won by a LANSLIDE. Incase you don't know who Xenon is (NOOBS) he's the site moderator and OWNER soo umm yeah, let that be the judge to your own roasting! lol Other than that? I'm lighting up a Opus X and putting some flame to the grill.

Looking at Xenon's avatar made me think, The only PAIR he's had in his life came from the top shelf of the magazine stand in 7-Eleven.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok the photoshoppers here are waiting egearly for some decent pictures to. Enhance....


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Xenon's girl mouthed off to him once...so he tried throwing her in a virtual padded room & not letting her out till she promised to play nice and then giving her six months probation. She just slapped the mouse out of his hand in real life and walked out. Now she votes daily for the goldfish site. Silent & effective retribution is her game.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh sh*t this should be good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> Xenon's girl mouthed off to him once...so he tried throwing her in a virtual padded room & not letting her out till she promised to play nice and then giving her six months probation. She just slapped the mouse out of his hand in real life and walked out. Now she votes daily for the goldfish site. Silent & effective retribution is her game.


















uhhhh ill think of something, you all know i will


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I hope I don't get banned ofr this :laugh:

Xenon is so fat that when I told him to show me a push-up, he went and got onw from the Ice-cream truck.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Have you guys heard? Xenon has a new book out:
View attachment 111116


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

View attachment 111119


this is what xenon comes home to every night.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have no idea what this threads all aboot...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

roast baby, roast


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

lol i like that last pic....ROFL


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wheres xenon?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

lol....this is a great thread......colt.45 howd u get that pic of his sexy ass girl neways....u peepin in on them???? haha


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm imagine the FUPA on that beauty....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hot or not?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Fido...no c*ck pics.

Tear this dude to shreds...but keep with in the image rules.


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

lol
here we go


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

for his next magic trick he will create a virtual padded room!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Go at it fellow P-fury photoshoppers!
View attachment 111130

View attachment 111131

View attachment 111132

View attachment 111133

View attachment 111134


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Go at it fellow P-fury photoshoppers!
> View attachment 111130
> 
> View attachment 111131
> ...


dude how could you not post this one, the expression is priceless


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

xenon = myspace whore


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

With most people, the left side of your brain does some things, and the right side does others. In Xenon's case, however, neither side seems to do a whole lot.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

How Michael Jackson gets the white kids
View attachment 111159


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> How Michael Jackson gets the white kids
> View attachment 111159


hey i didnt know xenon was a catholic priest???


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> How Michael Jackson gets the white kids
> View attachment 111159


hey i didnt know xenon was a catholic priest???
[/quote]

Yeah, lol He goes down like an ALTAR BOY


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL

Mr. jiggy you are not welcome here..


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

lol keep em comeing


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um.... Fido you are enjoying this almost too much







Did you take three days off of work?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

nah i think KQ helped him cuz he spelled everything right.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

here comes DA foot


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> nah i think KQ helped him cuz he spelled everything right.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

dont wanna get banned but this is halrious


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha
nismo that picture made my day!!!!!!!!!!!
fantastic


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ANOTHER DUMBASS WITH NEW NAME said:


> Um.... Fido you are enjoying this almost too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

too tired ill do some more tomorrow heres a teaser

View attachment 111191


----------



## Gut (Jan 9, 2006)

hahahaha thats goooood


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

RhomZilla said:


> I have no idea what this threads all aboot...


mikes canadian?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

xenon actually invented the interweb to rule the world but let al gore take credit as a clever ruse to keep his plot hidden as we speak we are all being brain washed into becoming his hench men, frank is putting lazers on piranhas heads so george and pedro can ditrubute them...

muuuuhhhhh wwaahhhhh hahahahahahaha


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

*EDIT*

Sorry. Couldnt find the pix and posted the wrong one.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

plz keep em coming litërally LMAO ROFL ROFLMAO ETC:::::


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

IT SURE IS RAINING ALOT DOWN BY XENON....


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Man, this sh*t is awsome


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> IT SURE IS RAINING ALOT DOWN BY XENON....


1st white person ive seen with colored arms haha


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

lol keep em coming can someone post a pic of him in a kings get up or cesar the king of pfury.thanks in advance


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy sh*t Pack!


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

ohhhh damn pack. that had me on the floor .lolololololololol


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

jefandniko said:


> lol keep em coming can someone post a pic of him in a kings get up or cesar the king of pfury.thanks in advance


hhm how about napolean?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

CAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHH!!!!! ROFL!! GO REDSKINS!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> lol keep em coming can someone post a pic of him in a kings get up or cesar the king of pfury.thanks in advance


hhm how about napolean?
[/quote]
or should it be this napolean?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats it? Man....you had a shot at the big man and thats all you got......im a little disappointed. Not that some werent good...I just expected more.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Thats it? Man....you had a shot at the big man and thats all you got......im a little disappointed. Not that some werent good...I just expected more.


not only is mike a admistrator he also servers up some mean hot wings...


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Thats it? Man....you had a shot at the big man and thats all you got......im a little disappointed. Not that some werent good...I just expected more.


not only is mike a admistrator he also servers up some mean hot wings...
[/quote]
That is by far one of the funniest photoshops I have ever seen! Ha-Larry-Us! Would not want that man bringing me wings or anything else with those "package shorts" he is wearing!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You guys are crazy.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

ban em all damnit
hahahahahahaha
j/k


----------

